

Play with these js physics - becasual
http://lonely-pixel.com/
I believe this site be made in jquery also can anyone tell me if it is using a static web generator like these?
https://iwantmyname.com/blog/2011/02/list-static-website-generators.html
======
czbond
Wow - that is really a good job. The tear-able cloth is amazing. I also loved
the rain drops.

~~~
becasual
its not my website, I thought I will share my finding with others

